# Hyper sensitivity to annoying noises



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

Is that a disorder?
Does anyone else HATE the sound people make when they eat. It's not just the chewing, it's all the sounds. Does anyone else HATE tapping. It's like my brain zeros in on the tapping, and I must make them stop or I go crazy. I really get angry if I have to just sit there and listen to it. It's like any type of noise distraction annoys me.
Anyways, maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## Myself (Dec 27, 2004)

Whoa, I was just about to post about this too. Im the same way. Any little noise someone makes like chewing or tapping there foot makes me annoyed and angry. I don't think its a disorder its prabably just depression. Thats what causes me to get like this.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I ****ing hate the sound of chewing. A lot of other sounds annoy me, like water dripping (I have to change the channel whenever there is a commercial with beer being poured, it annoys me that much) or other sounds like that that are usually quiet.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Loud noises, sudden noises, repeated noises (dripping taps, car alarms etc) are just some of the things that really irritate me. When other people are loud (they would call it outgoing) really gets my back up! perhaps I'm just being too sensitive?

The worst thing is when i'm trying to get to sleep. The slightest noise will almost always wake me up. Sometimes it's so bad that I have to sleep with ear-plugs in!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, but i've developed more tolerance from it, i hate chewing and slurping noises, water dripping into something like a pan, alarm clocks, snoring, sneezing and people sniffling.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

OH MY GOD. yes. especially when it's somebody in my family causing it. noises like that -> death.


----------



## slightlyanonymous (Mar 29, 2006)

i have an ex who would chew so obnoxiously, even if his mouth was closed. he might as well have just chewed with his damn mouth open. it was like this stiffled slurpy chomping noise. chomp chomp chomp. what a turn off! i asked him to stop but the genius couldn't figure out any other way to chew. no sex for disgusting chewers. that might have been the straw on the camel's back to end that relationship.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

sometimes. i don't really notice chewing, or maybe i just haven't known any loud eaters. but i am definitely sensitive to other noises. like the high pitched hum the computer makes sometimes, or the rhythmic buzzing noise the air conditioner in my car makes when it's been on too long, that drives me crazy.


----------



## inquisitive1973 (Nov 11, 2003)

that sounds like it may be OCD or hypersensitivity - both are sensitive to noise. A good book for hypersensitivity is elaine aron's "The highly sensitive person" - there's also an audio series of it on her website. It's a very good series.


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

When I lived at home, my bedroom was in the basement so every time someone turned a tap on, I could hear the pipes banging and the water running through the pipes. It drove me crazy and sometimes I even had to put my fingers in my ears so that I couldn't hear it. Other times I'd have to take really deep breaths and force myself to calm down. If I didn't, I could get very angry very quickly.


----------



## slightlyanonymous (Mar 29, 2006)

Bluecat said:


> Barking dogs(who keep going on and on and on)


oh that's a good one. and crying babies. and kids being obnoxious in stores. *kick*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Vacuum cleaners make me very nervous and irritable.


----------

